# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Në ç'moshë kini mësuar të ngisni makinën

## BaBa

Pershendetje Anter`e te F/Shqiperia !!!


Ne :maci: mosh e keni Mesuar ti jepni Makines  ? 

PS: Dhe ne Cmosh keni marre Patenten ? Ka Qen e nevojshme apo pasjon !!!


Personalisht e kam mesuar kur kam qen 14,15 vjec PEr te marre PAtenten e Kam marre ne moshen 19 vjec  viti  2002  :shkelje syri: 

*Respekt From BaB-ELBaSaNi !!!*

----------


## alnosa

hahahaha babe 
vdeksha une per temen tende ..
po vajzat lejohen te japin pergjigje .?
 makinen e kam mesuar 20 vjec po nuk mund te them qe e di perfekt ,vetem gaz e frena asgje tjeter dhe patenten ne kete kohe e kam marre 

dhe kam nje PONTIAC te bardh .foto nuk me gjendet per momentin soryyy

po lali e kam mesuar .se ketej po nuk pate makinen nuk ke kembe .

----------


## King_Arthur

une ne moshen 15 vjec dhe e kam marre patenten ne moshen 18 vjec .



*respekte BAB ELBASANI nga SKORPIONSKING*

----------


## PRI-LTN

Ne '99 e kam mesuar, kur kam qene 18 vjec. Atehere e kam marre dhe patenten.

----------


## ildushja

Une kam qene rreth 15 vjece kur kam mesuar makinen.  :buzeqeshje: 

Patenten e mora kur isha 18 vjece, por kisha permit qekur isha 16.

----------


## MI CORAZON

11-12 vjec duhet te kem qene ...  andej nga Divjaka e kam mesuar...( ne i thencin mesim...por te pakten e kam provuar... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> hahahaha babe 
> vdeksha une per temen tende ..
> po vajzat lejohen te japin pergjigje .


 :buzeqeshje:  Normal qe po mo yllo pse vajzat ca kan isoj jan njerzit  :shkelje syri: 

 PSe akoma se ke mesuar ti ?

----------


## alnosa

> hahahaha babe 
> vdeksha une per temen tende ..
> po vajzat lejohen te japin pergjigje .?
>  makinen e kam mesuar 20 vjec po nuk mund te them qe e di perfekt ,vetem gaz e frena asgje tjeter dhe patenten ne kete kohe e kam marre 
> 
> dhe kam nje PONTIAC te bardh .foto nuk me gjendet per momentin soryyy
> 
> po lali e kam mesuar .se ketej po nuk pate makinen nuk ke kembe .


po mora mendimin tend prandaj  lexo me lart

----------


## rina_

ne moshen 16 vjetce.....qysh ateher kam mesuar..
tashti dij mir.........

----------


## bebushja

tani po e mesoj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> tani po e mesoj


Suxese ne te mesuar bebushe   :shkelje syri: 


PS:Rina Qenke Shofere Vjeter Ti na mso ndonje gje qe sdime  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju Pershendes Respekt From BaBa !!!

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Kur kam qene 12 vjec. 

Por tani kam njerin qe flet ore e minute per makina dhe nuk dua t'ja u shoh me bojen...

----------


## Eminemka

14 vjece :::::::::::::

----------


## RaPSouL

Ne MOshen 14 Vjecare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Eminemka

> Ne MOshen 14 Vjecare



po patentennnnn kur e ke marr  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

*aha edhe pse babi ka pas makine kur une isha 12 vjec nuk me lejonte ta ngisja kishte shume frike,nu desh shume kohe me vone me e mesu kur erdha ne itali ne moshen 20 vjec shume vone per nje cun po nejse,ne fillim ecja  2m para pastaj 2m  mrapa ,pa njeri vetem,pastaj mesova te ecja ,po meqenese punoja ne ndertime urash nuk ma mbante ta ktheja makinen ne ure se kisha frike ,tani nuk them se ngas mire po patenten e kam nga ato te rejat shqiptare,  [^_-]*

----------


## RaPSouL

LoL paske qene rehat pa polic fare dhe ke ngas makinen 200 km/h loool

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

11 vjec e kam nis per here te pare (kur koka me arrinte tek timoni)

----------


## ELDORADO

*aq Nuk Me Mbushej Mendja,sa Qe Kur Ikte Kapo Me Puntoret E Tjere Me Pi Nai Gjo Ne Bar I Thoja Nuk Vij Sot,(ne Dreke Zakonisht)dhe Per Nji Ore Te Tere Boja Prova  E Fiksha Makinen Ne Malore,pastaj Nga Aty Provoja Me Rradhe Marrshet,me Te 1 Nisej,me Te Dytin Eh Cka,po Me Te 3 Ku Nisej Makina Ne Malore Mer ,nisej Ajo Po Kur Ia Shkulja Mire Gazin [^_-]
*

----------


## _Elena_

*Une fillova te mesoja makinen rreth moshes 14 vjeçare
Kur shkonim me pushime ne Vlore me jepte babi makinen dhe beja xhirro rreth e qark, por jo vetem gjithmon e shoqeruar  E keqja ishte se kisha inat makinat me marshe, jo shtyp freksionin e futi marshin bohhh per Zotin tmerr ishte.
Me ne fund e mesova, sa kam bere rrugen Vlore Himare LoOoL
Urraaaaaaa me dukej sikur kisha bere ndonje shpykje hahhahahah
Patenten e kam marre ketu ne C.A qe ne moshen 18 vjeçare
Si morra patenten babushi im qe e kam si shpirt me beri dhurate makinen )*

----------

